# Be patient or go for it?



## mamarfd (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have been advised that I can have Clomid for another 6 months (a year in total) or if we can fund it... IVF is the next step.

Has anyone waited it out until 12 months before going for IVF or have you tried it sooner?

We are very lucky that we can afford 2-3 rounds if need be.

Any advice very welcome.

Thanks x


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi 
Depending how old you are I would do some research ie looking at research studies of how long it usually takes to work. Or not.

A year sounds like a long time
What other investigations have they done?

Xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

How old are you? A whole year is not much if you’re 25 but definitely is if you’re 35...
Also depends a lot of your pathology, why do you need fertility drugs. 

Personally, especially since you can afford it, I would go with IVF. Far more straightforward.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agreed with Aley xx


----------



## mamarfd (Dec 20, 2017)

I have had an internal USS that was clear and thats about it. 

I just wasn't ovulating but 100mg Clomid seems to be helping me ovulate. 

I don't think we will do a year on Clomid. Perhaps 6-9 months. 

Also - Im 30 so time is still a little on my side


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you know if your tubes are patent?  No point in trying Clomid if tubes are blocked.
TCCx


----------



## mamarfd (Dec 20, 2017)

Tubes are ok


----------

